# Ultimate Bathroom Mod



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/kohler-...tyle-236933.php


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wicandthing....you adding that to your Outback to clean your...er...um..."Outback"?


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I can see it know, my parents coming out to visit us at the campground. Eventually one of them will have to use the bathroom. When they go to flush it I'll hear my Da yell,

What the ^&%$*!!! As he kicks the door down and runs across the camper with his pants down around his ankles and the whole time some how balancing his beer and not spilling a drop. I should do the mod just to get it on tape and for the laugh.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Just the latest version of old technology. The first version I saw was about 25 years ago.

I was working in a client's home. They were having trouble with the toilet running almost continuously, so I told them I'd take a look.

When I bent down to turn the water off, my arm brushed against a lever on the side of the toilet seat. SPLLISSSH! Bullseye...right in MY eye!









With today's version, I coulda done that via remote control!









Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Just the latest version of old technology. The first version I saw was about 25 years ago.
> 
> I was working in a client's home. They were having trouble with the toilet running almost continuously, so I told them I'd take a look.
> 
> ...


How many times DID you wash your eye out....YUCK


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> wicandthing....you adding that to your Outback to clean your...er...um..."Outback"?


Nah, I'm too much of a ******* for something like that


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here, in S. GA, you should have SEEN the looks a bidet on display got at our local Lowe's. Kinda fancy for these-here-parts, ya know. Most of the guys, especially, had no clue what it was!! It was hillarious!!








Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I used to crew on a private yacht that had a bidet in the head of the master stateroom...never even wanted to know


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW that would be an eye opener using it for the first time

Don


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm waiting for the one that works like an automatic car wash. Wash, wax, and dry!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Don't knock it 'til you try it!
I would be great to not put "paper" in the tank...







...









MaeJae


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

That's just wrong!


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like a fancy Quickie Flush to me.

Jessica


----------

